# It's about time



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

I have been looking for a good tractor forum for at least a year now, looks like the search is over.
This forum looks to have some great info and members.

Thanks for the space.
Crawler


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Crawler! Glad you like it here, we hope you will stay, and feel free to join in. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome crawler...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome....

Tell us about yourself...


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Greg, not much to tell. I've been a heavy equipment mechanic for 20 yrs. I like to mess with old garden tractors at home.
I have an 875 wheel-horse and a Massey MF1450.
I'm now looking for a small crawler tractor to restore in the future.
What would be correct place to post a question about the MF1450? Did not really see a Massey GT forum.
Crawler


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Crawler,

How 'bout area you live in? Any pics of your tractors? 

Post your MF Q's here and we'll figure out a permanent home for them later....


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm just north of Cincinnati, Ohio.

I'm looking for info or pics of the PTO setup and the 3pt hitch on my 1450. Previous owner removed them and I would like to put it back, if I can find the parts to do it....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Crawler:friends: I'm glad you found this forum to hang out in. When you get a chance post some pictures of your tractors.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Crawler! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Crawler! :friends: :cheers: Glad you like our site!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crawler _
> *Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> Greg, not much to tell. I've been a heavy equipment mechanic for 20 yrs. I like to mess with old garden tractors at home.
> ...



Welcome!!!

Now the Massys were built by other companys, so they can fit in to one of the other brands boards. Now not to famler with the Massy numbers. What is the 1450?? Not a compact tractor is it? I know they have a 14xx seires compact line. Now there tractors are made by Simplicty. Before that, Ingersoll made them. Do you know who made yours? If not give us some more info, or eaven a picture, and we can probably figure it out.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to the forum crawler glad you found us


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

:ditto: s bear..


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok here is a couple of pics
<img src=http://www.mustangboss302.com/stuff/mf1.jpg>
<img src=http://www.mustangboss302.com/stuff/mf4.jpg>


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

And the Wheel Horse
<img src=http://www.mustangboss302.com/stuff/wh1.jpg>
<img src=http://www.mustangboss302.com/stuff/wh2.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to have one of those Massey MF1450 That thing looks tough. That Green thing behind the Massey is that what i think it is. I haven't seen one of those in years. Don't remember what they are called or who made them but its 4WD. A guy had one in a hunting club i was in 22 years ago that thing was tough.


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

That Massey is a pretty tough unit for sure.
Yep that green thing is a Terra Jet, that baby will take you anywhere you want to go. hehe


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never seen one of those Masseys before. Any idea wo made it for them?


----------



## Crawler (Dec 20, 2004)

Not sure who made this one, I was told it's a 1979 model. 
The last time I bought deck pulleys I had to order them thru snapper.


----------

